# Telecaster



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

After years of playing acoustic (average player) I'm very interested in getting a Telecaster and trying to figure out the best way to purchase. Doesn't have to be Fender as I would consider a boutique guitar, but nothing from Mexico or Japan. I'm on a budget, but want the flexibility to upgrade pickups, neck, etc... in time. Just getting started in the process and any pointers and advise welcomed. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

American Made Telcaster w/ upgraded Lindy Fralin pickups

you can probably find one and order the pickups and have them installed for close to $1000

It can all be done online or you can shop for the guitar at one of many storefronts.



Captain Stansel said:


> After years of playing acoustic (average player) I'm very interested in getting a Telecaster and trying to figure out the best way to purchase. Doesn't have to be Fender as I would consider a boutique guitar, but nothing from Mexico or Japan. I'm on a budget, but want the flexibility to upgrade pickups, neck, etc... in time. Just getting started in the process and any pointers and advise welcomed. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Speaking of Lindy Farlin Pick-ups


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You might go to the Guitar Center store and try some different versions out. Even if you don't buy from them, you have a vast selection to try out and get a feel for the neck profiles, playability, tone, etc. Just keep in mind that action height can be adjusted later.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Tom Anderson or Michael Tuttle make super quality guitars that are worth every penny you pay for them. Evans may have an Anderson in stock you can take for a ride. Talk to John Barker ..

*MB*


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

You might want to check out Fullers Vintage Guitars on the Noth Loop in Houston. They usually has several to choose from...


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

be sure to check out suhr guitars. top of the line hands down.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes, it's really best to go play a bunch and see which one is just begging to go home with you. I bought a Tele a few years ago (Telebration series "Old Pine") after trying about six of them, all different models. I just kept going back to this one for reasons I couldn't really explain. It just felt better than the others. That's the hard part about buying one on-line or from an individual since you can't do that comparison testing.

All the Teles are simple guitars and you can change out the pick-ups on any of them.


----------

